# Shortages in the Civie world to to Military build ups???????



## gore226 (17 Apr 2005)

I work for an industrial Supply company.  There has been an ever increasing demand for steel on the world market.  The costs and availability keep going up as well.  Just found out that grader tires are hard to get as well.  My boss heard they were being bought up by a very large country in the Far East....Going to their military.   :tank:

The price of steel has going up for over a year now.  Shouldn't we be policing who and how much of any given product.

Nation X has been building up for 3 yrs.  They flex their muscles......isn't that to late??  ???


----------



## Lost_Warrior (17 Apr 2005)

This comes to the debate I guess more along the lines of "why should you say who can and who can't have what"

If a country is willing to pay for it, it's not a crime to sell it to them.

Although I do agree that it could be bad news in the long run.  Much like how the US sold a lot of old steel to Japan before WW2...and they got it all back in for form of bombs at Pearl Harbour.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Apr 2005)

Kinda like the US buying titanium from the Soviet Union and sending it back in the form of the SR-71 !!!  Selling stuff to other countries can very suddenly turn into the ultimate in irony


----------



## karl28 (17 Apr 2005)

Man oh man  I know that there is a free market economy and all that . I just think that we should control who gets what from our economy  or it could definitely nip us in the behind some day.      Just my two cents


----------



## oyaguy (17 Apr 2005)

Or like how France and Germany were major trading partners before both World Wars or how Britain relied on German chemical firms for their munitions industries before WWI.

I figure as long as we keep a lid on our fissionable materials, everything else does not really matter in the long run.


----------



## pbi (24 Apr 2005)

Too bad this "increasing demand for steel" comes too late for the steel industry in  North America, which has taken a huge beating over the last 20 years. The Canadian steel industry desperately needs more markets: if China provides that, great.

Cheers.


----------



## KevinB (24 Apr 2005)

pbi said:
			
		

> if China provides that, great.
> 
> Cheers.



You know if I am followign you over a hill a few years from now over "there" your never goign to here the end of it...


----------

